# boy name suggestions please (also hobby breeder recommendations)



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi guys 

I'm looking for a male show cocker miniature poodle cross, I'm on a wait list with a breeder but still looking for other recommended hobby breeders in the north west. However, the main reason for this post is to gather some name suggestions!!

Help me people, what's your favourite boy names? 

I've been getting a bit obsessed with the forum and puppy searching is frustrating but addictive. Everyone in the real world getting fed up if me, but I know u guys will understand!! 

Thanks
Holly x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Barkley, Bentley, Huntley, teddy, mosely, and of course RALPH! X
Where are you on the wait list? I'm in the northwest?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Names are my favourite  if I had a boy, I liked:

Rupert
Dougal
Henry
Archie
Murphy
Moss
Bertie
Bobby

What do you like so far? There are lots of breeders in the northwest, I'm sure someone will be along to give a recommendation soon


----------



## Hollysefton (Sep 28, 2013)

I like quite a few of these, I like Ted, but I think it's hard without knowing personalities! My partner likes tank! He's thinks it'll be funny shouting TANK!! And fluff ball appears! I love bobby, but I'm saving that incase I ever have a human baby!

I'm on anzil's list And so far from phone and email I'm very happy with him but I feel I should consider a few others and visit as many as poss. 

I'm in widnes tinman, where are u and where did u get ur poo?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hollysefton said:


> I like quite a few of these, I like Ted, but I think it's hard without knowing personalities! My partner likes tank! He's thinks it'll be funny shouting TANK!! And fluff ball appears! I love bobby, but I'm saving that incase I ever have a human baby!
> 
> I'm on anzil's list And so far from phone and email I'm very happy with him but I feel I should consider a few others and visit as many as poss.
> 
> I'm in widnes tinman, where are u and where did u get ur poo?


Sandbach, it's near Crewe 
We got Ralph from nr malpas / bickerton nr Chester 
Ruby came from dewsbury, Wakefield 
But like previously said there does seems o be a lot of breeders in the northwest - apparently one in sandbach! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Hollysefton said:


> I love bobby, but I'm saving that incase I ever have a human baby!


Bobby is on my human baby list too


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My fave boy names, Jake, George, Max, Jasper, Gillis, Moose....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> My fave boy names, Jake, George, Max, Jasper, Gillis, Moose....


I love moose!! Very unique! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Pogo (because they bounce up and down all the time!)
Frodo or Bilbo (because of the hairy feet)

There are some lovely Anzil dogs on here - especially Dudley


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

boy names:
I love the name Edward for boy :- I was originally saving the names Summer & Edward for possible human baby number 3, but that most like won't happen, so at least I had a chance to use the name Summer


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Caira said:


> boy names:
> I love the name Edward for boy :- I was originally saving the names Summer & Edward for possible human baby number 3, but that most like won't happen, so at least I had a chance to use the name Summer


Poo number 2 can be your teddy Edward x


----------

